

Ruby on Rails Enthusiasts - exvohrm
http://exvocom.jobscore.com/jobs/exvocom/ruby-on-rails-developer/b-xwlWnHCr4AiqeJe4bk1X

======
pbjorklund
" And we’d love it if you:

* Have read and understood the pragmatic programmer "

More business should have these kinds of requirements (as long as they live up
to them in the actual day-to-day)

